# Steam Locomotives and a Trans Continental



## Seaboard92 (Aug 20, 2018)

Well I've only had time to write parts of it. So I'll post it as I write it.

Planning

So after my good friend Malcolm and I heard the news that we were going to be on the Union Pacific Frontier Days Special from Denver to Cheyenne we started planning our trip. I want to hit all fifty states by rail in a year so we chose to take the AmBus to Raton then the Southwest Chief, City of Mew Orleans, and Crescent to get home. There was a good rate so I snagged it.

After that I priced what it would cost to take the Canadian in a sleeper across Canada Eastbound because we both get 75 percent off discounts for working with for a travel agency. But the stipulation is one must book within 21 days of the trip at the discounted rate. It was available so we grabbed it. Cost of the section was roughly $300 USD from Vancouver to Toronto. And the cost of Amtrak per person was $750 in the sleeper. So I quickly booked a flight from Denver to Portland to visit some friends followed by taking the Cascade to visit Charlie and the Cascade to Vancouver.

Day Zero: Packing late as always.

So I had planned to pack earlier than midnight like I intend to every time but that never happens. At two in the afternoon my coworker and girl I am now dating calls me to cover her shift. We just had her going away party and I texted her to ask if I had to be her for her own going away party because of how many shifts I've covered.

So I go in with no issue I love my job. Since Anderson and Gardner have placed moratoriums on private cars I've started working at a vet clinic as a kennel tech and vet tech apprentice. And honestly I miss the travel but I much prefer this. We're an eight person office and everyone gets along really well with each other. And we all care about each other a lot.

So when she asked me to cover I had to go in. I was also scheduled to do a video interview with United Airlines the same day. So after dinner, visiting my grandmother, and the United interview I finally got around to packing. At roughly 12:30 am.

Day 1: Flight to Denver and chasing a steam train

So I woke up at three AM after going to bed at one to have my dad drive me to the airport in Charlotte an hour and a half away for my 7 am flight. No large issues in driving this time thankfully. So made it there in about an hour and fifteen minutes with very light traffic. Again I had my usual stories from his military days. And instead of the same repeats I get a lot. I managed to get new ones for a change.

Got to the airport and checked my bag. Security at 5:45 had a massive line because they were only letting ten back at a time because they had a beautiful blood hound sniffing people. Eventually I get behind security, find my gate, then decide I should probably eat before flying. So I go to the airport Bojangles and pay way more than fair market value for a chicken biscuit.

Afterwards I board my flight on Frontier No. 199 to Denver on an A320. Easy quick flight to Denver where I attempted to sleep, or played risk on my phone. I had an aisle seat so nothing terribly exciting to look at. Arrived in Denver ahead of Malcolm who was supposed to arrive five minutes ahead of me but caught a bad headwind delaying him somewhat.

Went to the baggage carousel and waited forever for my bag to arrive. As soon as my bag arrived Malcolm and I took a bus to one of the exterior lots and got our rent a car from Truro(spelling) which was a Prius. I chose to let Malcolm drive the stress free trip north towards Wyoming opting to drive the much harder chase. As someone who has been around steam for a decade I'm used to the antics that go on. And felt it would be better if I drove that bit.

So we drove to just the other side of Greeley where we spotted the train and made a fast U Turn. We switched over at a McDonalds so he could use the restroom than continued south to find a good spot. Caught the train once then proceeded to attempt to get ahead of it.

Despite being a four lane road with a 65 mph speed limit and track speed being 60 mph I could not get ahead of it. This was simply due to the pacers whom block traffic so they can match the steam engine's pace perfectly with no regard to other people sharing the road. When the train slowed to thirty both lanes went to thirty making it really hard to get ahead.

The locomotive set off a detector so we were able to get ahead when it stopped. Afterwards we faced the same garbage the rest of the way in Denver. In total we caught the train four times I believe. And that's only due to stops. If you are going to chase please don't pace. Let others get their shots, and normal people on the road get where they are going.

After our chase Malcolm wanted to ride the South Platte Valley Trolley in downtown Denver. Which if I'm right is a replica trolley that runs on a scenic industrial spur. It's an open air car so on a hot day it can be loads of fun. After that we decided we wanted to see Amtrak emerge from the Moffet Tunnel knowing the line might be endangered by Anderson and Gardner.

So we drove up to the tunnel and within minutes out popped the Eastbound California Zephyr. After that we drove back towards Denver and we managed to catch it defending the loops down the Front Range. We lost it at the Cold War Horse.

After that we drove back to the airport where our hotel was turned in the car. And ate over priced and rather crappy airport food for dinner. After that we checked into the Westin for $72 a night not bad for a $300 hotel usually.

Day 2: Narrow Gauge and Steam Bliss

So we woke up and claimed our new rent a car which was a Sabb and went back to the Cold War Horse deciding we should photograph the Zephyr again on its way out of town. So we followed the westbound Zephyr up the Front Range again where it looks like a model trainset against the larger mountains.

After a brief hour long chase up the front range we had planned to use a dirt road to get to the next stop of Black Hawk for casinos. Well the road had large boulders as its pavement and in our low Sabb proceeded to take ten minutes to go 200 ft before deciding we should turn back. Of course one side had a rather large drop off so I got out to navigate us on a three point turn.

No the process we managed to put one tire off of the cliff but kept three on so we changed direction crisis averted. Once I got back in the car the check engine light came on but we decided to get to civilization first. So off we giro Black Hawk the most gaudy town I've ever seen. We parked and photographed the steam engine they had before going across town to another steam engine.

I had read that one of the Casinos was doing a free hundred dollar promotion. So I thought I could easily waste $100 of their money and not mine. Turns out one must read the fine print. So we left town without playing a game and went to Idaho Springs down Two Brothers Road. Which was quite the harrowing experience. I believe we dropped down over 1,000 ft in elevation in a handful of miles down a steep dirt road. That had several small wash outs. Definitely a bonding experience.

Afterwards we walked around Idaho Springs had lunch at a local lunch counter. Visited another steam locomotive in this town before driving to the Georgetown Loop Railroad. Which I highly recommend as a unique place to visit. We pulled in right before the downhill train crossed the viaduct.

Malcolm purchased our tickets and I relaxed in the mountain air. Shortly thereafter we boarded a converted box car for our short three mile trip up the mountain. At the top I went to the head end to get a photo of our train taking water before Reboarding in a slight rain. On the way back we rode the last car a converted gondola and made our way back down the grade.

After we detrained we both waited around to get photos of the train departing with the raging river next to the station and crossing the viaduct.

Afterwards we drove to the Colorado Railroad Museum but arrived too late to go in so we photographed thru the fence before driving to a real relic. Lakeside Park in Denver is an old trolley park amusement park. It looks like it was last upgraded in 1965 with every ride or facade being before that.

Cameras are banned there but phones are not so I did get some photos to show you guys. We walked around the park initially just to take in the mid century ambiance. Honestly walking around it made me feel like I was walking around Pipyet in Ukraine somewhat as some parts looked completely abandoned and didn't have people.

We rode the one ride the Cyclone Roller Coaster which was built in 1940 and it had the most advanced form of restraints. A seat belt, not a lap bar, or over the shoulder, just a plain Jane seat belt. The ride had a decent amount of airtime too for a ride with just a seatbelt. If you are in Denver I highly recommend Lakeside Park because it's just plain cool.

After that we drove back across town has dinner and turned the rent a car in. By this time the check engine light had turned off so I guess we didn't mess the engine up.

Part two coming soon and photos.


----------



## OBS (Aug 20, 2018)

Great report...Any word from UAL?


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Aug 22, 2018)

I understand your frustration with the pacers. More and more states are passing left lane restrictions that allow only for passing in the left lane; in Oklahoma, if you're caught cruising in the left lane, even at limit, your billfold gets lightened by $250 and a couple points drop onto your report. So ideally the pacers should line up in the right lane and leave the left lane for those wanting to pass (_Earl, why are those people looking at the train! It's only a train!_).


----------



## Seaboard92 (Aug 22, 2018)

OBS said:


> Great report...Any word from UAL?


Unfortunately they have turned me down. But Frontier Airlines has shown interest. However I had to turn down the in person interview date because my clinic lost two workers going to school. And the third one went on vacation. Which put us in a bind and I care more about my workplace than trying to better my career. By far the clinic is the best place I've worked (and I put it up with every PV I've worked). So I couldn't put them in a bind.



OlympianHiawatha said:


> I understand your frustration with the pacers. More and more states are passing left lane restrictions that allow only for passing in the left lane; in Oklahoma, if you're caught cruising in the left lane, even at limit, your billfold gets lightened by $250 and a couple points drop onto your report. So ideally the pacers should line up in the right lane and leave the left lane for those wanting to pass (_Earl, why are those people looking at the train! It's only a train!_).


That is a fantastic idea. But to do that you would need a large amount of police officers out. But after Saturday maybe we need more police out for steam excursions.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Aug 22, 2018)

UP 844 north of Greeley where we spotted it.




UP 844 south of Greeley.




Now that's what a passenger train should look like.




My favorite picture of 844 in a field.




Stopped in North Adams.




Passing a large silo in Denver.




The California Zephyr emerging from the Moffet Tunnel.




The California Zephyr in the Rockies.




Descending the Front Range.




The California Zephyr winding down the mountains.




There is Denver down there.




The eastbound passing the Cold War Horse.




The westbound departing the plains.




Heading into the mountains.




The California Zephyr looks like a model train in the front range.




It looks like my dream HO scale railroad. If I had time, money, and talent.




Surrounded by large mountains.




There goes the westbound Zephyr.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Aug 22, 2018)

Downtown Denver.




The South Platte Valley Trolley. Five dollar rides.




Elitch Gardens.




Downtown Denver from the trolley.




Narrow gauge steam in a gaudy casino town.




The gaudy casino town.




C&S No. 71 outside a casino.




A mid century looking town high up in the Rockies.




Two Brothers Road. This was a tame spot on the road.




Idaho Springs.




Another steam locomotive in Idaho Springs.




The A train at sunset.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Aug 22, 2018)

The Georgetown Loop descending the grade.




The Georgetown Loop over the parking lot.




Running around the train at the end of the line.




The sound was out of this world. It's definitely worth coming to listen.




Taking water in Silver Plume.




Silver Plume shop with a shay outside of it.




Departing the bottom of the grade. The sights and sounds make it worth it.




Georgetown Loop crossing high above the valley.




Colorado Railroad Museum.




Colorado Railroad Museum.




A Burlington Hudson.




Lakeside Park.




1960s marquis




Lakeside Park




Lakeside Park.




Sunset over the lake.




One of the many two roller coasters I saw operating.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Aug 22, 2018)

Day 3: Steam, Embarrassment, and Tragedy

So the day I had been looking forward to for months had finally come. Malcolm and I stirred around four am and took the A train from our airport hotel down to downtown Denver in order to meet an Uber to take us to the rail yard where the 844 would board. Quick easy uber ride to where the train boards where they then load us into a VIP transport van to take us further into the yard.

I walk around taking pictures for you guys to see for about thirty minutes and walk down to my car the Sunshine Special to board.

I noticed an elderly couple having trouble boarding with the large first two foot step into the train. So I take my camera off and start to assist them and any other passengers. Meanwhile our car host K(I forget her name) was ten feet away surfing the Internet on her cell phone. I helped board probably twenty passengers before she came to me with an attitude asking what I was doing.

I calmly Said, "Good morning. It's nice to meet you. I'm a professional private railcar steward and I work on trains and railcars year long for my career (before Anderson and Gardner) and I am more than happy to help you with anything during the day. I have my coach keys should anything mechanical become an issue and I'm qualified on cars of this make and model. And that in the event of an emergency I am trained in first aid, and more than happy to be of service." I'm a career person this is what I do. Even when I'm off duty I like to introduce myself to the crew so they know there is a resource there to use in case.

So I then got on the train went to my seat for a few minutes to eat the boxed breakfast before visiting the vestibule for the next four hours. We had a great group of people in the vestibule. I can't remember their names however. Maybe five of us crammed in the vestibule the whole ride and we're just having a great time.

The carhost K then called the trainmaster on me to say my arm was way outside the train. Now I've been working around trains since 2009 so almost a decade. I've ridden in many a vestibule on the steps with the trap popped, and regular Dutch door riding. I have never and will never stick my arm out of a vestibule. I showed the trainmaster my RPCA and AAPRCO badges and asked if he thought I would be the kind to do that. Of which he said "out of everyone here you are the least likely to do that because you're from this environment." And then he walked off. And to further prove my point when an engineer on a passing freight that was slow was leaning down for high fives I passed it up because I know not to do that.

I continued riding with my new friends from Colorado and we spotted different animals like antelope, deer, birds, and others along the track. It was a great time and very enjoyable. The only issue is that I forgot to wear sunscreen and I was on the sunny side. So I got quite the burn.

About five miles from Cheyenne our lovely (sarcasm) host came in and told everyone vestibule closes in two minutes and I better not catch anyone out here after it directly looking at me. The way she phrased it is what really perturbed me here because I have to ask people to leave vestibules prior to station arrivals. But I'm very nice about it. Usually will make a joke, talk to them, and they always leave the vestibule. And if a photo they really want say is on a curve into the station usually I'll let them take it because I understand.

So I returned to my seat with plenty of time to spare because I didn't want to be any further on her bad side than I already was. So go sit down no problem then she demands everyone put the window blinds down to save her some work so she can get to the rodeo faster.

Now again I found another fault because crew should never have to ask passengers to do that. Yes it's a minor thing but it irked me because I would never ask any of my passengers to do something that was my job. And the task save her time was all of a minute job.

My partner Malcolm wanted to look out the window all the way into the arrival because he's a Milage collector which is understandable (me I don't care one way or the other). So while everyone complied with her he chose to wait till arrival. So she yelled at our row in particular in front of everyone making everyone look our way. I had never felt more embarrassed in my life to be called out in from of 50 strangers.

I was tempted to just open all of the blinds after she walked away to make her have to do work. But I chose to be mature about it and not do anything. The last thing I would have needed was to get stuck in Cheyenne.

So we detrain walk thru the station building and go onto the overpass to watch them back the steam engine past the station. Afterwards we go to a local bar (biggest in town I think) right at the station.

I had to charge my camera batteries and phone so they most generously allowed us to charge our devices while we ate. The food was fantastic and I really rather enjoyed it. Good company, good vibe, and the owner of the place just sat and talked about life in Wyoming with us. All in all a great place.

Afterwards instead of going to the rodeo we chose to walk around town to see a community that is often hard to get to by rail. While walking we were beckoned in to a theater for a tour or one of the oldest theaters I've ever seen.

The person showing us around was very proud of his little theater and it's 1800s era painted curtain that he hopes to restore. It's made with asbestos so it'll be a bit difficult to restore but I wish him luck. He was such a nice person.

After that we went to a woman's rights museum celebrating pioneer women. It's amazing how much of that history is left out of the textbooks. Did you know Wyoming is one of the first states to grant women suffrage? Fantastic museum that I think everyone should visit. Honestly I think we need a Women's History Museum in DC.

Afterwards we walked up to the statehouse which was under renovation before ducking into the Wyoming State Museum. A very small museum with free admission. Very clean and very interesting. While we were inside a fast moving Midwestern supercell passed over us spouting a tornado further east. After the museum we took the long walk to the worlds largest steam engine the Big Boy on the outskirts of town in a park.

On the way back we thought another supercell was coming so we hailed an uber and had an interesting experience. A retired guy driving for uber with free soda for riding with him. Such a nice guy and a very good host. Malcolm and I then walked up to the engine to take advantage of the storm lighting for photography and met his boss Jim Wrinn.

It started to rain so we ran into the depot museum where we explored while our train was delayed due to storms. Nice little museum. Afterwards we boarded the train from the closest door and walked down the consist to our seats.

I attempted to eat the box dinner but the only redeeming thing from it was the cookie brownie (so good). After We started moving I went back to my vestibule and rode the other side than the side I rode up. The trip was going great I further befriended the car host from the neighboring car and recruited her to work my cars one day in the future. A first time car host who truly was a good host.

Somewhere along I had another great group of people mostly elderly women who were having a great time and I looked forward and saw someone way too close to the track. Seconds after that I heard the pop noise that's made when the brakes air dumps and emergency brakes are applied. Knowing it was going to be a rough stop I put both of my arms up to stabilize them before they fell.

You always prepare daily for this day so you react the right way in front of the passengers. And I believe I did the right thing. But afterwards everyone dispersed and I went to sit in the lounge (part of the restroom in older cars) of the next car to collect my thoughts after witnessing that.

This was also where the catering company had all of their excess supplies and their crew so I spent time eating those amazing brownies and trying to calm down the catering company crew that had seen the accident as well. And again I had more of those amazing brownies.

So after About thirty minutes Malcolm texts me that K our host is searching frantically for me that I need to come back. And I replied "no I'm honestly good trying to cope with what I saw in private. I'm on board, I'm safe, and I'm well fed. And I'm in the process of calming down."

Five minutes later K is standing outside the curtain to where I was laying low telling the car host that knew I was there "you need to find that Jonathan guy he just doesn't look trustful" and then five minutes of why I wasn't trustful. And I'm thinking "if you had half the brain you thought you had you would have looked behind this curtain." At this point I almost popped out of the curtain to surprise her after her rant but she went away before I could get up.

The friendly car host came in and told me they were looking for me but that I was safe to spend as much time as I wanted to in her car that she would keep me out of the other car as I had told her previously that that host and I didn't get along and why. So she had no problem with me hanging out there. But twenty minutes later my host and the trainmaster finally looked behind the curtain (first place a normal person looks FYI) and tell me I have to go back to my seat and of course she said it in quite the tone.

And I'm like "can't I just sit here where I'm not bothering anybody just eating brownies, drinking soda, and not causing any trouble trying to process what I've seen without being around fifty strangers. To which the trainmaster said "you've already caused enough trouble by not returning to your car after hearing she was looking for you so just go back there where she can see you. So she stops redirecting resources to find you."

So apparently while there was an active investigation going on that needed railroad staff she had them instead trying to locate me who wasn't even doing anything remotely dangerous or wrong which really humiliated me in front of the UP steam team. So he walks me back to my seat and tells me "under no circumstances are you allowed to leave this seat till I get you."

By this point I'm beyond fuming, upset from seeing a fatality, upset from being professionally embarrassed, and from having my name trashed by our car host K. I told our host "You know it's never a good idea to talk about someone behind their back because you never know when they might be listening."

So for the next hour and a half I felt like I was being held prisoner next to my friend who was desperately trying to calm me down to no real effort. I was trying to text my ex Julia to calm me down as she's a psychologist but she wasn't answering. So I was just texting Maddy my coworker and she was sending me photos of her dogs, her vacation, and things like that.

Maddy does not curse and does not like cursing so I tried really hard to refrain from cursing when texting her despite having a desperate need to use the bathroom with no permission to go. And I'm honestly probably midway into a meltdown from all the emotions just running wildly without control.

I had regained some composure by the time they finally came to get us to bus out. And Malcolm was very mad if not furious at the way we were treated specifically me who has spent nine years working various excursions, working various cars, and working my way up bit by bit to be humiliated. So on the way out as I'm gathering my things I'm like "I would like to speak to you about the way you have treated us" (Passengers in general) and she says to a police officer. "That is the one I told you about make sure he gets off this train.

So I was led off by the police and I honestly didn't even do anything at all which was a total embarrassment. There was a hold up getting off a few cars away and I ask the cop "you know I haven't actually been trouble." To which he says "I don't know, I just know she doesn't like you and you need to get off."

I reply "she hasn't let me use the toilet in an hour and a half and I really need to go would you mind if I use the bathroom." And he basically just nodded said I don't care and let me go. So then Malcolm and I get off the train and he asks a different police officer, " so do we have to get on the busses seeing this is close to our hotel or can we just go to our hotel."

He was told that they couldn't stop us so he's like. Let's call a lyft to that intersection and just go to the hotel. So we just walked away while everyone else boarded busses to go back to Denver. I have never been as embarrassed and shamed as I was on board the Denver Post Special and that includes as the train nut in high school.

Even when I wrote this report I can still feel upset just talking about it. Malcolm has since asked for a refund for the way we were treated.


----------



## railiner (Aug 22, 2018)

Wow, what an ordeal you had to experience....I am so sorry for you. She sounds like a typical "gun and badge wannabe", trying to exercise her 'authority'. I well know the type.

I wonder how they recruit and train these car hosts?

Back in the seventies, and eighties, I was involved in running the Intermountain Chapter, NRHS trips, with the 844 and 3985. We recruited select member's of our chapter, and gave them brief training, on how to be a good car host. We never had experienced anything like what you did. Whenever we had a 'rooky' host, we paired them with an experienced one.

One way to avoid getting into a confrontation like you experienced, just for future reference, would be to 'keep a low profile', and not tell someone you don't know, about your qualification's, or mention the fact that you 'have coach keys', etc.... While some may appreciate it, other's as you have learned, might take it a different way, and feel like their position was 'threatened'.

I would not mull it over, and let it ruin your vacation, which looks otherwise like you had a great time...the terrific photo's you posted make me feet a tinge of 'homesickness' for Colorado...


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 23, 2018)

[sarcasm]"K" sounds like a real nice people person. Good for her.[/sarcasm]

I'm sorry you had to go through such an ordeal. As AmtrakBlue would say, ((HUGS)).


----------



## Seaboard92 (Aug 30, 2018)

The A Train under our hotel in the wee hours of the morning.




Union Pacific 1943 attached to the consist.




Now that's what a passenger train is supposed to look like.




Union Pacific 844 running light.




Union Pacific 1943 awaiting the 844 to couple up.




844 passing the 1943.




Vestibule riding in the Denver metro.




UP 844 delayed the California Zephyr for so a change charters did delay Amtrak.




Rounding one of the few curves on the route.




Meeting a freight




Looking back in the consists.




Putting some steam out.




A classic scene that used to be common place. And gets reenacted at least once a year with this train. But even that might be at risk according to sources.




Minus the well cars and the 1943 this could be a picture from the steam era.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Aug 30, 2018)

Downtown Cheyenne Wyoming something one never sees arriving by rail.




Beautiful and warm Cheyenne.




The hand painted curtain.




More mid century architecture.




The Wyoming Capitol Building. M




The big boy.




844 looking at an approaching storm in more ways than one.




844 preparing for departure back to Denver.




A classic scene that is almost never seen these days.




844 rounding a curve on its way back to Denver.




A water tower in great light.




Of all places to be stuck at least our sunset was perfect.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Aug 30, 2018)

Day Four: Cascadian Air for recovery

Well after that debacle the day before Malcolm and I again awoke early so we could catch our early morning flight on Southwest to Portland, OR which is my second home. We went to check our bags and found an incredibly long line and each of us tried a self service, and full service lane to see which was faster. It turned out self service was faster and by the time we had our bags checked was about an hour to take off.

Security had a thirty minute wait so it would be a bit touch and go. Malcolm has TSA Pre so he went that way and grabbed breakfast for the two of us while I slummed it with the normal people. I managed to get to the gate with ten minutes to spare and had my breakfast before boarding a B737-700 for Portland.

Again I tried to sleep on the flight and if that didn't work play risk. Shortly before landing the beautiful Cascade Mountains came into view and Malcolm and I enjoyed looking at them. Shortly thereafter we were taxing to our gate. I had tried to schedule a day out with Julia long before but her boyfriend planned a trip for them conveniently after her and I had made plans to hit the Oregon coast.

So I did the next best thing which was go railfaning with Tom my sometimes goofy and annoying boss at the travel agency (I must be a workaholic with three jobs). So we pile into the CRV and head eastward into the gorge. Malcolm proved to be a good luck charm of sorts because we had a ton of trains on our drive.

Malcolm wanted to ride the Mount Hood Scenic but they wouldn't give us a travel agent rate so we chased it instead with the corporate photographer also chasing it. And I think we managed some incredibly shots with the various mountains, flowers, rivers and the like. So we drove in the shadow of Mount Hood which Tom adores like most true Oregonians.

Afterwards we went to lunch at a pizza joint in Hood River before continuing east to where the wildfires were past the Dalles. Tom had wanted to see what type of damage that they had done. Afterwards we crossed over the River into Washington and continued looking for trains.

The highlight being a seven plus hour late Empire Builder at Horse Thief Lake before heading as Far East as Wishram. We then headed back west along the Washington side to Vancouver before turning to head toward Tom's townhouse.

With a picky eater, and a vegetarian in the car it took us about half an hour of driving around to find a place to eat but we settled for McMinnivens a bad chain in Oregon. At dinner with all three employees of RailsNW we had an impromptu but enjoyable business meeting. I had wanted to have dinner with Julia but she was running several hours late.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Aug 30, 2018)

Sounds like quite a trip, Seaboard. Sorry that you had to witness that tragedy on the UP special. Your car host sounds like she had a real "authority" problem, but I don't think you helped matters any by usurping her authority and then listing all your qualifications as a car host. Announcing you had a bag full of railroad authorized tools probably didn't help, making her suspicious of your actions. After the accident, I imagine UP wanted to account for everyone on board to make sure no one else was hurt in the incident. Hiding out with the catering crew eating brownies certainly didn't help matters. I suggest the next time you ride a railfan excursion as a civilian that you let the crew do their work, even if you think you're more experienced and could probably do a better job.


----------



## railiner (Aug 30, 2018)

Fabulous photo's....thanks so much for posting them...brings back great memories of my many UP steam trips. We never had five domes...usually just one dome lounge, ten coaches, and a baggage car.

I would say that the Denver station has transformed more than any other station anywhere, that I can think of....I could just imagine if I was back there in 1989, went into 'hibernation', and woke up in 2018....and seeing that RTD MU!


----------



## Seaboard92 (Aug 31, 2018)

railiner said:


> Fabulous photo's....thanks so much for posting them...brings back great memories of my many UP steam trips. We never had five domes...usually just one dome lounge, ten coaches, and a baggage car.
> I would say that the Denver station has transformed more than any other station anywhere, that I can think of....I could just imagine if I was back there in 1989, went into 'hibernation', and woke up in 2018....and seeing that RTD MU!


In the US it is definitely one of the most dynamic changes. Now in Europe I would nominate Leipzig HBF. In the last ten years they've added a three story shopping mall in the CJ course (still keeping the historic charm of the building), and adding an underground station.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 31, 2018)

I nominate Union Stations in Washington to be included in the most changed/improved Stations.

After the fiasco in 1976 during the Bi-Centenial, ( anyone remember the National Visitor Center?) and the sad condition of this once Grand Building led to calls for it's demolition (like Penn Station in NY and far too many other Gems,) turning it into a Mall and Combo Commuter/ Passenger Rail Station allows us to still have this treasure today!

Remember,if Jackie Onnasis hasn't spearheaded the effort to save Grand Central Terminal, we'd probably have another Pit like NYP in the Apple or even just another High Rise!


----------



## railiner (Aug 31, 2018)

The combination of transforming the old station into a hotel, and destination attraction, the "train shed" over the platforms, the addition of light rail and heavy electric commuter trains, and the new underground bus terminal....not to mention the complete transformation of the immediate neighborhood of the baseball stadium, and those high rise condo's, from what was a 'wasteland', is just staggering to me. I spent ten years working at Denver station, I find it barely recognizable now....in a generally good way, of course...

The loss of its use as a 'thru' station is an exception to that...

As for Grand Central Terminal...I don't believe it was in the kind of danger of crosstown Pennsylvania Station...the plans were to more or less keep it intact, but to build a tall office tower above it, IIRC...


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 31, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> ImageUploadedByAmtrak Forum1534989420.785973.jpg
> 
> The Georgetown Loop descending the grade.
> 
> ...


What is the Georgetown Loop?


----------



## Seaboard92 (Aug 31, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Seaboard92 said:
> 
> 
> > ImageUploadedByAmtrak Forum1534989420.785973.jpg
> ...


The Georgetown Loop is a narrow gauge tourist railroad. That operates a small three mile route up grade on a former branch line from Denver to I forget where.

Its largest wonder however is the grade from Hells Gate to Silver Plume which includes the loop where the train loops over itself to gain elevation.


----------



## railiner (Aug 31, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> What is the Georgetown Loop?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georgetown_Loop_Railroad

https://www.georgetownlooprr.com/


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 3, 2018)

The gorgeous Columbia River Gorge.




Union Pacific under the Bridge of the Gods.




The Columbia River Gorge.




I love the gorge.




The Mount Hood railroad and some mountain wild flowers.




The Mount Hood Railroad in Oregon's Wine Country.




I believe that is mount Saint Helens in the background.




Coming into a lumber yard.




The Mount Hood Railroad rumbling under its namesake.




Crossing some sort of River.




Today's locomotive under Mount Hood.




Fallbridge




BNSF at Dalesport.




Look at how beautiful my second home is.




The Baby Builder at Horsetheif Lake multiple hours behind schedule.




BNSF at Whisram.




The steam engine on display at Wishram.




Every spot along the river has a beautiful view.




Bursting out of a tunnel at a fairly good clip.




I have been begging tom to let me get this shot for years. Finally I have it.




Portland and Western Railroad at Vancouver.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 3, 2018)

Day five: Cascade trip and Great friends.

Well we woke up in Tom's townhouse which is usual and slowly got our things packed for our next train. We left the townhouse at nine to check our bags and see the WES running before having lunch with Julia at 12:30.

We managed to get there at 12:35 to lunch because tom got side tracked looking for a shortline freight train and Portland Traffic. But we only lost five minutes so not God awful. We had a lovely lunch at a local bar near Julia's apartment.

I was able to detox by talking out my issues, got to hear about her trip and catch up. It was all very nice. I love seeing her she really is my best friend she also helped me discover I had a crush on Maddy my coworker from talking with her. She might be an ex but she's still one of my best friends.

We left from there by Max to Union Station to catch the three o clock train to Seattle. After walking in one of the rougher neighborhoods in Portland to the train station from the Max we made it. Picked up our seats and proceeded to board the mount Olympus.

The train left close to on time and we went up the very scenic route. Honestly this stretch is one of my favorites in the nation so I always enjoy it, as well as the talgo equipment. When we approached the junction where the 501 accident occurred we both took a moment of silence to remember our lost friends. After that we enjoyed what is probably our last ride along this very beautiful stretch of track along the narrows.

Shortly thereafter we arrived in Seattle and I photographed the train leaving from the Sounder platform entering the tunnel under Pioneer Square. Afterwards Malcolm and I decided we would watch the Empire Builder arrive because it was running close to nine hours late. After watching the yard goat pull it off to the yard we caught the Link and the bus to reach Charlie's.

I was constantly looking over my shoulder because my ex that put me in a really bad state lives in Seattle and I didn't want to bump into her and risk having another problem to deal with. We rapidly made it to his apartment where we spent the rest of our night just talking. Ordered delivery which ended up having to be cooked in the microwave and oven. Which was different but fun.

It was a good night with good friends in Seattle.


----------



## JRR (Sep 3, 2018)

Great pictures!


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 5, 2018)

Portland Union Station. One of my favorites in the entire network.




Train No. 518 with the Mount Olympus.




Train No. 518 with the NPCU on the north end which isn't standard practice.




Columbia River.




The beautiful Puget Sound which soon won't be visible here.




Tacoma Narrows.




Arriving into Seattle.




King Street Station a beautiful station in the network.




Train No. 518 under King St.'s tower.




Entering the tunnel under Pioneer Square.




The Empire Builder being towed out of the station with the 12th man. Under Seattle's skyline.




The view out from Charlie's living room.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 5, 2018)

Day 6: Up the sound and onto America's best train ride.

Again we woke up early and said our goodbyes to Charlie before heading down to King Street Station to board our train. I had thought about visiting a place I went last year before this very same departure but chose not to so we could just get out of town. Again I was looking around myself the whole time to make sure I didn't have a relapse by coming into contact with Kathleen.

So we board the Mount Bachelor which is the new Talgo and I believe recently restored to service again for our morning trip to Vancouver. The train gets underway and we go to the cafe car so we can both have a window on the Sound Side. Last time I rode this I let her have the window the entire way, even though she slept. So it was really nice to be on the window seat.

I managed to damage my camera charger in the outlet somehow but thankfully we were planning on meeting a mechanical minded friend the same day. And he fixed it later in the day. So we enjoyed our relaxing ride admiring the beautiful Pacific Northwest, the sound, and the distant Olympics mountain range. When we crossed the border I made sure to quote my ex for what she said last time we entered Canada. And sure enough the bald eagles were still on the beach.

All too soon we were detraining in Vancouver for Customs which was harsher than I remembered. It took us five minutes once the customs started to answer questions about what we were doing in Canada and how we knew each other, why we're making this trip, and all sorts of things.

After that we went over to the VIA rail desk and checked our luggage and stored our carry on bags in the station before leaving for Gastown. Last year when I was in Vancouver I found this lovely sidewalk cafe next to the Steam Clock and the weather was fantastic so I figured why not go back again and make pleasant memories.

So we went and sat in the exact same table as I did the year before and I had the exact same meal. It was fantastic as always and I made great memories. After having lunch the baggagemen at the station told us about a steam locomotive so we decided we would go check that out.

So we went two stops on the Canada Line before getting off at the roundhouse and looking at a beautifully restored 4-4-0. Afterwards still with some time we decided we would walk back to Waterfront station where we were meeting our friend Alex from Novosibirsk who lives in Vancouver now.

So we enjoyed a walk down one of the main drags looking at the interesting mid century architecture at street level and modern high rise buildings all but on top. We reached the station and met Alex before boarding the West Coast Express train for a view of the Harbor. We enjoyed our short thirty minute ride two stops where we detrained to get the Translink trains back to the city.

Alex fixed my charger in all of a minute and we had a long three hour discussion about what's wrong with the American political system as well as global issues. He's super smart and nice. He took us for a hike where we could watch the Cascade leave town from the vantage of a bridge.

After we watched the Cascade leave we went back to Pacific Central and had dinner at the A&W located inside the station. I love the chilled glasses such a unique effect. So afterwards we bid our goodbyes to Alex and went into the sleeper lounge to prepare for boarding the Canadian.

Out on the patio a musician was playing his guitar and singing whole people milled around in anticipation of what was to come next. With it being the summer consist the train was split across two tracks and coach passengers having the longest walk were allowed to board first. Meanwhile the sleeper passengers eagerly awaited their time to entrain.

Shortly thereafter we were invited to board the train and we were in the 2nd cut including the park car on line number 214 on the Hunter Manor. We had the section next to the shower complex so we had slightly more privacy in my opinion.

After the train was made up the two of us went to the Skyline activity car B for our welcome aboard reception. The dome was almost full and we snagged the last row in the dome and I managed some cool sunset photos of the skyline. We picked our way slowly around the various railyards the Canadian traverses. The route the original Canadian took to water front station is a far better entrance to the city.

Most of the passengers started retiring to their rooms before we even exited the Great Northern now BNSF route to join the Canadian National. Malcolm and I stayed in the dome and talked about the various duel routings on select routes like the Canadian, Silver Star, Cardinal, California Zephyr, Capitol Limited, etc...

After that we talked about love and what it actually is. Which is a very hard topic to describe in all honesty as its relative to each and every person. After that he went to bed and I wrote down the consist for him at Mission Harbor seeing he's the VIA Rail editor of a Canadian railroad magazine. Our train was 14 sleepers, two diners, three skylines, three coaches, a baggage car, a panorama car, and a park car. For a total length of 2,200 ft minus locomotives.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 5, 2018)

6426-F40PH-3

6433-F40PH-3

8604-Baggage

8125-HP1 Coach 201

8106-HP1 Coach 202

8144-HP1 Coach EX NYC 2926 203

8512-Coach skyline

8311- Burton Manor 220 off at EDMN

8334-MacDonald Manor 221 off at EDMN

8316-Christie Manor 222 off at EDMN

1720-Panorama off at EDMN

8309-Brant Manor 223 off at EDMN

8401-Arcadian Diner A

8516-Skyline Activity A

8324-Dunsmuir Manor 210

8342-Wolfe Manor 211

8310-Brock Manor 212

8317-Cornwall Manor 213

8330-Hunter Manor 214

8326-Franklin Manor 215

8302-Allan Manor 216

8322-Drummond Manor 217

8205-Closse Chateau

8509-Skyline Activity B

8407-Emerald Diner B

88204-Chateau Cadillac 230

88207-Chateau Dollard 231

Laurentide Park 239

Length 2,322 ft


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 5, 2018)

railiner said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > What is the Georgetown Loop?
> ...


T'ank you muchly.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 5, 2018)

Gorgeous pictures. Why did they need a switcher to tow the EB out of the station, though?


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 5, 2018)

It's Amtrak so my answer is. If it's the railroad it mustn't make sense. And those who say it makes sense haven't been railroading long enough.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 6, 2018)

Train No. 516 with the Mt Bachelor waiting to depart at King St alongside a Sounder.




Ballard from atop the Ballard Draw Bridge.




The Puget Sound somewhere north of Seattle.




Beautiful Northwestern rivers.




I love the northwest it's one region with some incredible scenic vistas for all tastes. From valleys to fields.




West Coast Express at the VIA shop.




Train No 516 at Pacific Central Station.




Our ride later in the day preparing for departure.




Pacific Central Station's interior at one of its more active times after a Cascade arrives from the south.




Downtown Vancouver from the SkyTrain.




Beautiful GasTown in Vancouver.




Same meal, same seat, same table, but much better company.




Vancouver Harbor




CPR 374 4-4-0 at the Vancouver roundhouse.




Downtown Vancouver




An odd mixture of architecture in Vancouver.




Waterfront Station




West Coast Express scenery.




Southbound Cascade with the Mt Bachelor.




A Canadian National freight arriving in Vancouver and delaying the Cascade.




The southbound Cascade in the early evening.




Pacific Central in the evening light before departure of the flagship.




The Canadian boarding on track five and four. The coaches, and Edmonton sleepers on track four, and Toronto sleepers and read on track five.




Our train awaiting departure.




Sunset over Vancouver.




Sunset from Activity Car B.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 6, 2018)

Day 7: Scenery and Sing Alongs

I woke up early because I wanted to stretch my legs in Kamloops on the service stop so after waking up I went to a skyline car to await the stop. There were some beautiful views of a river valley outside the window as we snaked along the edge with a freight paralleling us on the other side. Shortly afterwards we arrived in Kamloops about forty minutes behind schedule and I had fresh air.

Afterwards I went to the dome car for a bit waiting on Malcolm to get up and get breakfast together. He had gone to the diner in Kamloops so he stayed in the dome and I went to breakfast. I was seated with an Australian Doctor Bre going to Toronto with her dad, and a retired couple. I had amazing pancakes.

Afterwards I went back and enjoyed sitting in the dome with Malcolm. We went into at least two sidings so far to wait for other trains including our counterpart the westbound Canadian. But we didn't really seam to lose much time. Maintaining about forty five minutes delay which isn't God awful.

The activities coordinator came up to do his first activity Train 101 class about the basics of trains. He quickly jokingly disqualified me from the quiz because he learned j work on trains. A very nice kind of crazy uncle type persona from him. We then went to lunch after that where I had a beef dish (I forget the name) and it was amazing.

Our diner staff were a lighthearted bunch and you could tell they loved their jobs. Cutting up and making the diner a very lively atmosphere. Afterwards we returned to our seats in the dome for an enjoyable and scenic trip in the middle of the Rockies.

After while we arrived into the mountain village of Jasper where we lost a fair amount of passengers and they told us the stop was 45 minutes instead of 90 minutes to make up time. So we took a whirlwind tour of the village. Somewhere behind us must have been the Rocky Mountaineer because their station staff were preparing for its arrival.

We reboarded this time on the Park car because sleeper plus we're now allowed in the Park car seeing it was now after four and we proceeded to sit in the bullet lounge for a bit. A prestige passenger who boarded in Jasper commented about letting the riff raff in which sort of rubbed me the wrong way because I'm sure he was referring to us.

The entire atmosphere of the car was completely different than the rest of the train. It was much colder and I honestly didn't feel welcomed. It has a very stuffy feel and some sort of an arrogance. We weren't there long when it was time for our first call for dinner.

We had a table somehow to ourselves this night as we left Jasper. Tonight I had chicken and potatoes and it was superb. Along with a beautiful view that we got to look at for awhile because we were stuck waiting for a freight. Afterwards we went back to our activity car because there was supposed to be live music but while waiting we waited in the dome.

The music started right on time by Rory from Fort McMurray who was the musician taking part in VIA's program. He got a free ride for him and his fiancée/wife (it was kinda complicated as I think they were eloping on this trip) in the sleepers in exchange for him playing. Initially I stayed in the dome and listened to the music.

But fairly quickly he started playing 50s, 60s, and 70s music I liked so I sat on the seats into the dome singing along with a car full of passengers, the activities coordinator, and an off duty sleeping car attendant from Columbia. I kept the best somewhat with my hand on the my legs and on the stairs.

Our activities director was singing and dancing along with Rico the sleeping car attendant. Just having a great time while Rory played music. Cynthia the francophone from Quebec had a great voice singing along as well. Along with Francine who's husband is the head of base security for the embassy of Canada in the Republic of Korea. And a family from Luxembourg.

Everyone was just united despite their different languages, cultures, and countries in song as the train rumbled eastward as the light faded away. Rory did Bad Moon Rising by Creedence Clearwater Revival which everyone seemed to know and enjoy as everyone was singing. Same with the Piano Man by Billy Joel. We tried to get Rico to sing Despasito (spelling) but he was afraid to perform.

All in all it was a load of fun he was only supposed to play for an hour but he ended up playing for three hours for our fun loving group. After he finished we all went to bed because it was rather late and everyone was rather tired from a long day.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 8, 2018)

Surprisingly this isn't the longest passenger train I've been on. I've been on a 30 car train before.




The head end way ahead of us rounding a curve.




Looking back from Activity Car A.




Laurentides Park bringing up the rear at Kamloops.




CN switching at Kamloops North




For the most part on time. In a section that will not be in daylight on the new schedule.




There is something to say about an almost matching streamliner




Looking at the Thompson River.




Meeting our counterpart Train No. 1 the Canadian somewhere in British Columbia. He was over twelve hours behind.




Looking over a mountain River.




The lunch menu.




Hot Roast Beef in a Yorkshire Pudding Bowl.




A waterfall soon to be traversed after dark.




Looking forward.




Mount Robinson the highest mountain in this part of the Rockies.




A lake near Jasper.




Looking at our long consist along a mountain lake.




Arriving in Jasper Alberta.




An Ex American Budd car in the Canadian.




The Canadian at Jasper and for the most part ontime.




Jasper Alberta Streetscape.




A chapel in the mountains in Jasper.




Hi I'm Timber welcome to the grocery store. Please don't climb on me.




Jasper City scape.




The Canadian and protect power for the Skeena




Blue flagged track but the Jasper protect engine and the Laurentides Park.




Canadian National Mountain (4-8-2) steam engine.




I guess next time I'm around the Greyhound Sign will be down.




Laurentides Park on the rear of the Canadian.




Inside Laurentides Park. In my opinion they messed these cars up big time.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 8, 2018)

The dinner menu departing Jasper.




A beautiful vista from the dining car.




Maple Dijon Chicken.




Our last glimpses of the Rockies.




Our last glance at the full train before they cut out multiple cars in Edmonton.




Rory and our Activity Manager singing Brown Eyed Girl.




Our fun activities coordinator and Rory singing the Piano Man.




The Larger group with Rory singing Bad Moon Rising.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 8, 2018)

Day 8 Making Friends and Real Diner Food

So I awoke in my section and went to our dome car activity car B to learn we lost a whopping 8 hours overnight due to opposing freight traffic. Which didn't really bother me at all because it's not like I had anywhere to be. I noticed that whenever one would go into the dome everyone would bid each other good morning.

After awhile we went to breakfast and again I had pancakes which were really good. I forget who we sat with but it was rather enjoyable as always. I personally love community seating because it lets you meet your community. Especially on longer routes like the Canadian those going all the way it's a community.

I went back to the dome while Malcolm went back to our section to do work before lunch on his iPad for his job. I just enjoyed talking to the people around me in the dome. Most surprisingly were Canadian traveling not for vacation but for things like weddings, reunions, and to other cities.

I went to lunch with Malcolm and a woman from Prestige Class who was traveling from Spokane to Moncton all by rail. She was very interesting and was a college professor. Traveling to visit a friend but she is afraid of flying. Such a nice person and very intellectual. We made our stop in Unity during this time.

When I returned to the dome I wondered what the cat had drug in with what appeared to be a white trash family in there. But just because they looked rough didn't mean anything. He was by far one of the funniest people I've ever met Mike from Unity.

I'm and his wife run the only welding business in town and they service the oil fields in the area. And they are quite wealthy based on their travels and purchases. They were traveling from Unity to West Virginia to pick up a vintage car because they restore them. They had no plan other than wing it from Toronto to West Virginia.

Initially they would have gotten a rent a car but it would have cost them a fortune to do that because you can't drop off Canadian plated cars in the Us without paying for a driver to take them back north. So they rented a U Haul from Toronto to Niagara Falls then a rent a car on the American side.

For awhile I had the dome to myself for the most part. Me and another older person who didn't say much. And it was rather lovely to be honest to have it to myself for awhile. At three it was time for the next singalong. And again we had a great time just jamming and singing with our small little group including a Hawaiian couple who were my age traveling because they wanted to do something non island like for vacation.

And it's just all of us sitting in the lounge part of the skyline just jamming away. Malcolm comes to me and says we are about five miles to the station in Saskatoon if I want to go get locomotive pictures to walk forward in the consist. I look at him and I'm like no I think I'll stay here. Which to him is unheard of for me.

Eventually we stop the sing a long because Rorry wants fresh air too and then I walk forward in the consist and meet another young girl traveling by herself in the sections because she prefers to take the train back home from where she's from. We strike up a conversation for a few minutes till we reach Saskatoon. I walked both ends of the train on the outside taking photos then I joined a group of people playing frisbee in a field next to the station.

Once they got tired I walked back to my vestibule where I finally talked to our attendant Amy. To be honest after the 844 attendant I was a bit nervous going around another attendant but she was the exact opposite super nice and super fun. And I really enjoyed talking to her till it was time to reboard.

I reboarded and relaxed in the dome car till the train eventually departed for points east. We really didn't hit that many sidings before second call for dinner. Which has to be the best meal I've ever had on rails Prime Rib.

The dining car staff said their goodbyes to everyone and wished everyone a good trip seeing they were planning on reaching Winnipeg before the next meal service. Our meal was right during Rorry's evening performance in Activity car A. So after we ate I walked up there to see if he was still performing and he was but it was just the very small group of us Cynthia, the Hawaiians, and Me.

The crew would walk by occasionally surprised we were still hanging out at eleven singing. Tonight was mostly 90s music for a group of people my age. Lots of Green Day which I enjoyed. Malcolm sat in the dome watching the train after dark round curves and I kept the beet and had fun. After he finished playing we just at and talked till about midnight.

I then ended up going to bed and ending it after that.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 9, 2018)

The main reason we lost close to eight hours overnight.




Day 2 breakfast menu.




If you look closely you'll see they split the switch.




The Alberta Prairie




Looking at the now shortened train rounding a curve.




A river valley normally traversed in the middle of the night.




The Canadian National is working on double track here and it's sorely needed.




Looking ahead at our shortened consist.




A lake in Saskatchewan.




The shortened and now all matching streamliner trudging forward.




The Canadian trudging along to Saskatoon.




The lunch menu on full day No. 2.




My chicken burger. Still worlds better than any Amtrak crap.




A shortline in Saskatchewan.




Passing a small town train station.




Refueling at Saskatoon around 4pm making us about eight hours late.




Passengers playing a game of ultimate frisbee in a field next to the platform in Saskatoon.




Laurentides Park at Saskatoon.




Saskatoon's spartan station.




The train resting at Saskatoon.




Rounding a curve east of Saskatoon.




Getting passed by like the 30th freight train of the day.




The dinner menu of train day 2.




An excellent Prime Rib. By far the best meal I've ever had on a train.




A darkened dome at night. I like how skeleton like this picture looks.




Dining car B at night.




Sunset over Saskatchewan


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 9, 2018)

Day 9: Later and more sing a longs.

I woke up expecting to be east of Winnipeg. Turns out we lost another five or six hours to become eighteen hours behind schedule. Now I could worry a little bit because we had to catch the Maple Leaf in Toronto and we were worried we might miss the connection at this point.

I went to breakfast with Malcolm and surprisingly the dining car crew was just as chipper as always and having a great time. They used the extra emergency menu to feed us and I had hot cereal and ham. And it was great as always. Afterwards I went to sit in the dome where our activities director was making jokes and inviting anyone leaving in Winnipeg to join him at a roof top bar to wave to everyone.

He was very much like that fun uncle everyone has growing up. Afterwards everyone just sat and talked. I heard one of Mike from Unity's stories from his life. About his flight he missed because he went out for a smoke and came back to a wall instead of security. It ended up costing him 500 dollars to get a cab to catch a flight from Calgary.

By the time he told a few stories we were ready to go to makeshift lunch. Our dining car crew verbally told us the menu which was made up of whatever they could throw together. I had an amazing Prime Rib sandwich and sat with an interesting couple. The crew did well for not having any real supplies or a plan.

Shortly afterwards we arrived in Winnipeg the largest city we've seen in a few days. Everyone piled off the train and went into town. They said we only had 45 minutes to get back. Malcolm and I made a speedy tour of the Railway Museum in the terminal and walked maybe a block down the street before we came back to reboard.

After Reboarding I went straight to the dome car and sat with my new friend Francine from earlier and we just talked it was quite enjoyable till we reached Ontario Lake Country when she went back to get freshened up for dinner. Malcolm and I then relaxed in the dome while listening to more of Mike's crazy life.

After awhile it was our time for dinner so we went back to our new crew. This crew was more business like and the LSA reminded me of a drill sergeant. Again we had amazing food and I had excellent chicken and potatoes. As we rounded curves around plenty of lakes. Ontario has 1/3 of the worlds fresh water supply in its borders.

After that it was time for another sing a long so off we went to the bottom of the dome tambourine in hand. The four of us at every concert and Rorry joked that we became our own band. We played again vintage music to modern music just having a good time. We took a break for the fresh air stop at Sioux Lookout.

I somehow managed to get to the locomotive and back with plenty of time to talk to the band as we now we're. One of the prestige passengers was miffed we never performed back in his neighborhood on the train so he asked us to come back there tonight to play.

So all five of us go traipsing down the hallway to Prestige making comments about it being to rich for our blood. When we got back there they turned us around for being too late so we all went back to our normal place. And continued to play till midnight. Afterwards I went into the dome for a minute to see what Malcolm thought was so cool. To me it wasn't as cool as jamming with my new friends and I went to bed soon after.


----------



## OBS (Sep 9, 2018)

Pardon the interruption....was this your first trip on the CDN? At least the first in Silver and Blue ( I think they still call it that) service?


----------



## JRR (Sep 9, 2018)

Seaboard: You make me remember why we enjoyed our trip so much and make me want to do it again.

Thanks for the great pictures.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 10, 2018)

OBS said:


> Pardon the interruption....was this your first trip on the CDN? At least the first in Silver and Blue ( I think they still call it that) service?


Yes it was my first trip on the Canadian but not my first on the VIA HEP 1 fleet. I've done the Ocean when it was an All Budd train last December. Other then that never have been on the Canadian. I believe they call it sleeper plus class now. But silver and blue sounds nicer.



JRR said:


> Seaboard: You make me remember why we enjoyed our trip so much and make me want to do it again.
> 
> Thanks for the great pictures.


Your welcome. It's such an enjoyable trip. I can't wait to do it again because you meet some of the coolest people. I spent most of my time with the musician and I think by the end Rory, Cynthia, and I were joking we were a band. And it has such a relaxed atmosphere because of how the lounges are laid out that it encourages bonding between passengers.


----------



## JRR (Sep 10, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> OBS said:
> 
> 
> > Pardon the interruption....was this your first trip on the CDN? At least the first in Silver and Blue ( I think they still call it that) service?
> ...


You are right about the interesting people. We met people from all over the world - lots of Aussies, South Africa, Norway, Great Britain and even, believe it or not Florida.

I liked your pictures of the food. It was outstanding and we discovered Canadian wine which was really good and we weren’t previously knowledgeable about it.

Your prime rib looked really good, but I remember the huge, bone in veal chop which I had on the last night. Any New York City restaurant would have been proud to serve it!


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 15, 2018)

Breakfast menu coming into Winterpeg




Fields




Rounding one of the few curves in this region of the country.




The last minute provisions for the extra lunch. Best left overs ever.




Winterpeg the biggest city I had seen in a few days.




Our train taking new passengers in Winterpeg.




Passing by several freight trains in one siding.




The dinner out of Winterpeg




Rounding the bend on one of the many lakes in Ontario.




Dinner not a bad cut of chicken.




The train at Sioux Lookout.




Refueling at Sioux Lookout.




The train cooling it's heals at Sioux Lookout.




Our last song a long of the trip.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 15, 2018)

Day 10 our community disbands

I wake up right as we are arriving into Hornepayne and we made up some time overnight. I walked up to the front where I noticed how unstaffed stations do checked luggage. Everyone contributes so I helped unload canoes from the baggage car. Afterwards I went to breakfast to warm up as it was a bit chilly this particular morning.

I had the pancakes and again they were worlds better than anything Amtrak has ever made. And we slowly round around the multitude of lakes in Ontario. I played uno in the dome with Mike and his family which was rather fun.

Eventually it was lunch time and we were seated with Francine and Cynthia at our table. We had a long discussion about how Trump's Foreign Policy was worrying everyone especially the South Koreans. I had a BBQ sandwich which was fantastic as always. Afterwards we all returned to our usual spots in Activity car B.

Everyone detrained in Capreol for a fresh air stop. I overheard the train crew radio say we were going to be detouring around wildfires near Parry Sound by taking the Canadian Pacific instead of the usual eastbound route on the Canadian National. I went to skyline A for another music concert but Rorry never showed.

So I returned back to my normal spot in Skyline B and relaxed till first call for dinner. Again we were seated with Cynthia and Francine and Cynthia also in the honorary band said Rorry was sick so he wasn't performing. So that was a bummer. Either way we had a lovely dinner and Cynthia would salute in a military fashion the LSA when she had her back turned. It was rather funny.

For dinner I had another awesome off menu beef dish. Malcolm had been nagging me to play scrabble with him (scrabble master) so I talked our table mates and my friends into joining in. Despite using French words, and English words. And it being three against one he still defeated us. With some odd words like Xis. Meanwhile we were stuck for four freights losing more time again.

Everyone started going to bed to get a nap before an arrival in Toronto but I opted to stay awake. Instead I played scrabble with Bri the doctor from Brisbane. We had a good game because it was two people of an equal skill level. And cutting up and making smart Alec jokes the entire time.

By the time we finished Mike had come in and we were talking. And I watched Bri give Mike's wife the unfortunate diagnoses of her sister in the most compassionate of ways. She explained what the disease was in terms a kindergartner would understand without making one feel stupid. It was somewhat heartbreaking.

We all had a group hug as we were flying by suburbs of Toronto around 1 am to comfort her somewhat. About fifteen minutes out from the station everyone had a long goodbye. And it was rather hard to say goodbye to be honest. We had become a rather odd train family. I've ridden plenty of trains and crewed plenty but never have had this happen.

So everyone struggled to say their goodbyes as everyone walked back to their car to gather their things. We ended up pulling in at 1 am while we were due at 9:30 am the previous day. So we managed to make our connection. After detraining in the cavernous train shed we all walked into the deserted concourse of Union Station. People split off either to go to the ticket counter to arrange new connections for people connecting for corridor trains they missed or going to the baggage counter to claim bags.

I went to the baggage counter while Malcolm went to the rifles counter to get a taxi voucher. I spent my time while waiting on the bag to come talking with the other passengers and saying goodbye. I was even invited to spend the night at one's apartment if we didn't have a hotel which was very sweet.

We had a twenty minute wait for luggage so twenty minutes to say goodbye to everyone. It was rather surreal as we said our goodbyes to each other. After we claimed our bags we walked across the deserted head house into the dark Toronto night. A taxi took us to our hotel in under five minutes. After checking in we both took a shower and went to bed.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 15, 2018)

So it sounds like you quite liked the Canadian?


----------



## railiner (Sep 15, 2018)

Very enjoyable trip report...thanks for "taking us along".


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 15, 2018)

I love the Canadian it's amazing. I still have another two days to post. I'll probably do it today.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 15, 2018)

And your welcome.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 15, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> I love the Canadian it's amazing. I still have another two days to post. I'll probably do it today.


Worth the premium compared to Amtrak?


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 15, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Seaboard92 said:
> 
> 
> > I love the Canadian it's amazing. I still have another two days to post. I'll probably do it today.
> ...


It's worth every penny to be on such a classy and fun train.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 17, 2018)

West of Hornepayne.




Baggage is a community effort in small town Canada.




The breakfast menu




Pancakes for breakfast I think so. Better than amchow.




Passing by one of many lakes in Ontario.




The Canadian and the reason it's late.




Laurentides Park at Capereol.




It's a beautiful consist.




Near Parry Sound.




Our last sunset on board.




Leaving the train in Toronto.




A deserted station at this hour.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 17, 2018)

Day 11 Crossing Borders

We again had an early morning wake up call in order to catch VIA Train No. 97 the Maple Leaf to New York's Grand Central terminal. So we walked the three or four blocks from the hotel to Union Station it was a nice morning for a short walk. Due to our late arrival we didn't get a chance to explore. After arriving in Union Station I promptly went to use the bathroom in the one Gene Wilder was turned black in.

Yes I purposely went to a restroom that was known for the scene in Silver Streak when Richard Pryor made Gene Wilder pass for black because I love that movie. After a short wait it was time to line up to board the Maple Leaf. On the track over was the first Westbound Departure on the new schedule of the Canadian. It was multiple hours late because our train arrived multiple hours behind.

We departed right on time and proceeded west along the Lake passing by several suburbs on our way out of town. I saw a few private cars owned by Rapido Trains at the TMC. After awhile we were entering the slower speed Niagara branch and slowly threading our way down. We made our stop at the Falls and then proceeded to cross over the Whirlpool Bridge before arriving at the fenced off platform.

Everyone left on the train had to detrain and go thru customs. Honestly it felt more like In processing into a prison with the fences, and sterile atmosphere. We cleared back into the country fast enough and went back upstairs to await Reboarding. We would ultimately board the train three times to make our trip.

After getting back on the train we decided to go to the cafe for lunch which after a week on VIA Rail is a real eye opener. We passed by the beautiful Buffalo Central Terminal before stopping at the utilitarian Depew station. I spent most of my day chatting with the LSA because him and I share similar views on a lot of things.

I honestly didn't pay much attention to the scenery because getting to know people and making memories to me is more important than what's going on outside. We then had to detrain in Albany and do a cross platform transfer to another section of the Maple Leaf because all of the cars don't have the right plating for Grand Central.

After we departed we had a beautiful sunset ride down the Hudson Valley which is amazing. We had another dinner with my friend Tyler who joined us in Rhinecliff as we headed towards the city. Eventually we arrived on a long distance train into Grand Central so that was definitely unique and fun.

After our arrival our hotel was in Hoboken so we took a 4 train down to the World Trade Center area and walked underground to make a connection with Path. Path was not running frequently and was incredibly crowded. We went one stop I believe to where we had to transfer to our train to where our hotel was. We eventually arrived at the hotel and had a good time relaxing and unwinding.

Day 12: Homeward Bound

Tyler and I woke up early to go photograph Amtrak on the Park Avenue Viaduct because we thought it was something unique that should be coming to an end. So we went up to 125th St and just relaxed and talked which was refreshing. I think in the short hour we were there maybe 20 to 30 trains passed us.

Afterwards we took the 5 to the S to the 2 trains and I arrived back in time to get on the Silver Star. I was in the lounge maybe ten minutes before it was time to board. I walked up to the head end for a moment before returning to my room. I proceeded to put the bed down and relax for my trip south.

I stretched my legs in Washington for the engine change before returning back to my room to relax down the RF&P. We were caught behind a Commuter train and running approach the whole way so we lost some time. I had another cafe burger for dinner before settling down to sleep near the NC/VA state line.

I awoke fifteen minutes from my stop because my attendant was waking me up. Quickly packed up my things, made the room back up, and went to the vestibule to get off. My dad picked me up and we were at my house fifteen minutes later. And more importantly I was in my bed twenty minutes after I got off the train.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 17, 2018)

Toronto from the hotel.




Union Station Toronto.




The Westbound Canadian at Toronto.




Go Transit.




Union Pearson Express.




The VIa Rail Yard




Via rail private cars.




Crossing the border.




Buffalo Central Terminal.




I don't know which city it is.




Adirondack Scenic Railway.




An ALCO at Utica.




A New York Central RS1




Babbling Brook.




Two Maple Leafs at Albany.




Maple Leaf No. 1 backing into the shop




Sunset over the Hudson.




The Maple Leaf at Grand Central.




Grand Central Terminal.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 17, 2018)

The Silver Star at Penn station.




Turboliners in NJ




I wish it wasn't covered because it's true. Save Amtrak fire Anderson.




Engine change time.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 17, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> I honestly didn't pay much attention to the scenery because getting to know people and making memories to me is more important than what's going on outside. We then had to detrain in Albany and do a cross platform transfer to another section of the Maple Leaf because all of the cars don't have the right plating for Grand Central.


I'm confused. You had to transfer to a different Maple Leaf at Albany? What was the issue with the train you were on?


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 17, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> ImageUploadedByAmtrak Forum1537217866.957260.jpg
> 
> Turboliners in NJ


Where in NJ were those? I've been down the NEC dozens of time and I've never seen those.


----------



## railiner (Sep 17, 2018)

Great report, thanks for taking us along!

That 'upstate' NY city is Rochester...the landmark Kodak Tower in the background....


----------



## railiner (Sep 17, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Seaboard92 said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly didn't pay much attention to the scenery because getting to know people and making memories to me is more important than what's going on outside. We then had to detrain in Albany and do a cross platform transfer to another section of the Maple Leaf because all of the cars don't have the right plating for Grand Central.
> ...


Didn't all trains beyond Albany require a transfer to and from NYG?


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 18, 2018)

The maple leaf had a cross platform connection to the maple leaf in Albany due to a few cars with the more restrictive Clearance


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 18, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> The maple leaf had a cross platform connection to the maple leaf in Albany due to a few cars with the more restrictive Clearance


Wait, so some Amfleets are too large to serve NYG but not others?


----------



## railiner (Sep 18, 2018)

I thought it was to transfer to one of the special "shuttle trains" that had its dual mode locomotives set up to use MN's under-running third rail?

I forgot to mention the "nose door" requirement for the engineer...


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 18, 2018)

railiner said:


> I thought it was to transfer to one of the special "shuttle trains" that had its dual mode locomotives set up to use MN's under-running third rail?
> 
> I forgot to mention the "nose door" requirement for the engineer...


The Maple Leafs usually run with a P32 the whole way, so that wouldn't be the reason to have to switch.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Sep 18, 2018)

Wonderful trip report and lovely photos of gorgeous Canada and beautiful trains--thanks!





I haven't seen the Turboliners in NJ either--they look nice. Do you remember approximately where you were in the state when you took that picture?


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 19, 2018)

Grand Central as I'm sure Third Rail could state has a more restrictive plating if I recall. I know one of the tanks on our PVs has been notched out so it can clear the third rail. It's all around tighter in there.

The turboliners were somewhere near MetroPark I believe.


----------



## jis (Sep 19, 2018)

Isn’t the Turboliner sitting in the Adams MOW Yard near Jersey Ave in South Brunswick? Or am I remembering wrong?


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 19, 2018)

jis said:


> Isn’t the Turboliner sitting in the Adams MOW Yard near Jersey Ave in South Brunswick? Or am I remembering wrong?


Just looked it up. You are correct.


----------



## OBS (Sep 19, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it was to transfer to one of the special "shuttle trains" that had its dual mode locomotives set up to use MN's under-running third rail?
> ...


The Maple Leaf that he rode from Toronto, and shown in the picture, had engine 101, not a P32


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 19, 2018)

OBS said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > railiner said:
> ...


I understand that. However that wouldn't have been the reason to do a switch. In normal operation, when it's one train from Toronto to NYC, the P32 runs the whole way.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Oct 3, 2018)

The reason would be I believe the various plating of the various cars. Grand Central's third rail is very restrictive.


----------



## cpotisch (Oct 4, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> The reason would be I believe the various plating of the various cars. Grand Central's third rail is very restrictive.


But why couldn't they run the cars with the correct plating the whole way?


----------



## Seaboard92 (Oct 4, 2018)

You would need to have enough cars with the clearance. And likely they really don't have enough for it available. So they short turned a set to become the Maple Leaf. It costs money to do modification work.


----------

